# 1" quick coupler on well fed irrigation system



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

I would like to add a 1" quick coupler at my existing irrigation well to utilize well water for general watering, surfactant applications with the pellet pro, etc. (currently using potable bibs). My thought is that i would need to add a new irrigation zone to feed this coupling. That zone would remain off in all of my programmed irrigation runs on the Rain Bird controller. When I needed to feed the hose, i would do a manual run of the coupler zone. The only alternative I can think of would be to tee off the pump discharge line before the irrigation zones with a new dedicated line and valve (and valve to the irrigation zones) with a manual on-off switch for the pump, but that would require manually opening and closing valves (and electrical work I'm not smart enough to take on).

Is the creation of a new dedicated zone for the hose a viable option - is there a better option?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

If you are using a true 1" quick coupling then you don't need a valve. It is the valve. You insert the key and the water comes out, you remove the key and it closes the valve.

You would install this valve on a mainline.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does your well not have a pressure switch? Is that why you want to use your timer?

I read it a second time...lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ if it is an irrigation well, then the controller turns on the pump.


----------



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, using a true 1" quick coupler like this:
https://www.rrproducts.com/Quick-Coupling-Valve-~-1-Yellow-Top-product46992?k=quick%20coupling
And a valve key like this:
https://www.rrproducts.com/Key-~-Quick-Coupler-1-Double-Slot-product38337?k=quick%20coupler%20key
So you are correct, wouldn't need a second valve, the coupler valve is a valve in itself.

My point was that i'd need to manually shut off a valve to the irrigation system feed in the second scenario with valve to isolate. The only way to turn on the pump, that i'm aware of, is at the irrigation controller (without wiring some sort of bypass secondary switch). So my thought was to create a separate zone for the quick coupler as described above. Just looking for affirmation that the separate zone approach is feasible and / or if there is a better alternative.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

You can add a valve or do this.



If adding a valve though, why spend the money on a quick coupler?


----------



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @unclebucks06 . If I add a zone I'm only adding the quick coupler, no additional valve.

I guess I did a bad job of explaining the extra valve. If I wire it with a switch as shown above, I didn't know if sending water to the irrigation valves at same time would be a problem, but after thinking it through I guess it wouldn't hurt anything.


----------

